# Outback 312Bh Vs Cougar 32Rbk



## fastmnstealth (Jun 6, 2009)

I currently have an Outback 28RSDS. I've looked at the 301BQ and believe that the 312BH offers more of what we are looking for in our family.

I've been working on a deal with my local RV place on the 312BH and then discovered the Cougar XLite 32RBK (different dealer). There is also a Cougar "High Country" version that looks VERY nice as well.

The flow plans of the Outback and the Cougars are VERY similar. It seems that the 32RBK is finished a little better than the 312 and the High Country is finished A LOT better.

I see little discussions on the Cougars even though they seem to be the same camper. They have to be made on the same line!

Can anybody comment on them? Is the quality better on the Cougar vs Outback, or is it just another way to market the same camper (Chevy, GMC)?

Link to Outback 312BH

Link to Cougar Xlite 32RBK Has a DOOR on the master!!

Link to Cougar High Country 32TBS Has a DOOR on the BH and the master!!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## kebm (Feb 26, 2012)

We have the 312BH and are very happy with it so far. We prefer the u shaped dinette (more room at the table with 3 kids). My only complaint is with the outside kitchen fridge. We like to boondock and camp at state parks frequently where there is no electric. If the outside fridge was gas/electric it would be great. Also, there is no catch on the fridge door, so beer and soda come tumbling out when the door to the kitchen is opened after driving. The camco fridge braces are too wide for this fridge. I am going to try to find some adjustable tension rods to fit. Both of those other campers look great, too. Looks like it is just a matter of preference. The 329tsb is a bit heavier than the other two. The one with the wardrobe slide looks nice and the storage would be great, but I prefer the window there. There is a nice cross breeze with the windows on either side of the bed open. Also, the rear window on the others appears to be smaller. Good luck, let us know what you decide!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We also love our 312. We have found that the Camco Double Fridge Bar works great for keeping your beverages in place in the outdoor fridge. I have even taken it one step further by applying black Velcro to the top and bottom of the fridge to make sure the door stays shut during transport. And if having it run on LP is your thing, you can always shell out another $900 and replace it. IMHO, I'm glad that Keystone didn't jack up the price of the camper by another grand to add a 2 way fridge outside. Our other camper didn't have the luxury of the outdoor fridge. So when we dry camp, we just do as we did before.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive got the Campco adjustable double fridge bars for mine. They work good. One of the 312 owners on the forum flipped the door so it opens the other way as well since you cant get the drip tray out below the freezer once its mounted. I was actually going to try mounting a 12vdc/110vac converter in the outdoor kitchen by running a separate circuit to the kitchen (fused) from the battery. That fridge doesnt appear to draw much current. I just havent really looked at it close yet.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> Ive got the Campco adjustable double fridge bars for mine. They work good. One of the 312 owners on the forum flipped the door so it opens the other way as well since you cant get the drip tray out below the freezer once its mounted. I was actually going to try mounting a 12vdc/110vac converter in the outdoor kitchen by running a separate circuit to the kitchen (fused) from the battery. That fridge doesnt appear to draw much current. I just havent really looked at it close yet.


We did the door flip on the outside fridge. Well worth the 15 mins it took to do it. Now when we are cleaning up after a trip, it is much easier to pull the drip pan out. 
We also got the dual fridge bars off of Amazon Camco Fridge Bars and they work great to contain the beers.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> I have even taken it one step further by applying black Velcro to the top and bottom of the fridge to make sure the door stays shut during transport.


Great idea....Was trying to think of a way to keep the door closed, w/o drilling into the side of the fridge. Now to buy the Velcro !


----------

